# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τι είναι αυτό;

## jenia21



----------


## Gardelius

*Φλωρος - καρδερινα? Εαν δεν ειναι μονταζ....*

----------


## οδυσσέας

Σινικός φλώρος, Grey-capped Greenfinch (Carduelis sinica)

----------


## jenia21

Ηλια μονταζ δεν ειναι σιγουρα γιατι το εχω δει σε μαγαζι στα Χανια.Το 1998 το πουλαγε 10.000 δραχμες.

----------


## jk21

.... φλωρος Αεκτζης

----------


## xarhs

παιδια και εγω μολις το ειδα νομιζα οτι εκαναν μονταζ........ ειναι πανεμορφο

----------


## jhfsdjf54

Μοντάζ 100%

----------


## jk21

οχι βρε Τολη .. αυτο που ειπε ο Οδυσσεας ειναι : carduelis sinica

https://www.google.com/search?q=Card...w=1280&bih=872

----------


## jhfsdjf54

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## jk21

μα και γω μεχρι τωρα δεν το ηξερα !

----------


## αντρικος

τι κανει η φυση ρε παιδια μαγεια!!! σε ποια χωρα το βλεπουμε αυτο? :Happy:

----------


## geog87

> .... φλωρος Αεκτζης


Και φλωρος και Αεκτζης????τυχαιο????δε νομιζω....

----------

